# Holiday with my chi: restaurants dog friendly in California and other Countries



## Kyky (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello! _(sorry for my english, i'm italian)_

In December, I will go on holiday with my family and our beloved chihuahua Gaia . I will arriva in Los Angeles and I will visit cities and national parks in Arizona, Utah and Nevada. 
I've already booked the flight (with Lufthansa) and I am preparing the documents to the vet .
I need help to know what are restaurants laws about dogs.
I read that in California only a few restaurants that have an outdoor patio are dog friendly. 
I will be in California in December, and it will not be hot ... I fear that the restaurants patio will be closed. Can you help me to understand where i can eat with my dog? 
In Italy almost all restaurants accept dogs. In Usa I think is more difficult to find places where you can eat with your dog.
What about restaurants in Arizona, Utah and Nevada? 
Is McDonald pet friendly in Usa?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't think any of the restaurants are dog friendly inside. ( only time I've ever seen dogs inside restaurants are Service dogs ) McDonalds isn't dog friendly. the fast food restautants like McDonalds, Burger King, Wendys , KFC, mostly all have drive thru windows , so worst case... you could always do that. I don't want to say this is ok, but I have snuck my chis into McDonalds before in a doggie pocketbook or stroller . we just went in and I sat down with the dog hidden and all zipped up at a table off to the side , while my friend went to the counter to get our order. 

I hope you have a nice time vacation ! I love Italy. I vacationed there a long time ago and would love to go back someday


----------



## Kyky (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you

Do you think that outdoor patio in the restaurants will be open in December and January?

I've bought a backpack for dog and I will keep Gaia always there when we are at the restaurant or in shops. 

However it will be not a problem to eat somethings in our car or in hotel 
The most important thing is to have with us our Gaia 

On the restaurant or shops doors is there any written that told me that dogs are not allowed? Which is the sanctions if I enter in a place with my dog in the backpack?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kyky said:


> Thank you
> 
> Do you think that outdoor patio in the restaurants will be open in December and January?
> 
> ...


its possible that in California there may be some restaurants with outdoor seating.. here where I live in Massachusetts , it is very cold in December. maybe someone will chime in from CA to let you know. 

we have a huge variety of fast food restaurants here in US with drive thru windows, so there will be a lot to choose from . awww, that is so sweet that your most important thing is Gaia be with you. I would be exactly the same way ! 

I think its a board of health law that no dogs are allowed anywhere where food is sold. so, there may not be signs ...


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Your English is very good. I, too, have used a bag to carry in my dog. Mickey has actually been in some fine dining restaurants. lol We only do it when we have no options. One mall near us has a fine, but I'm hoping most places would just politely ask us to leave if we were to be discovered. Piper did start to bark once in JoAnn Fabrics, but she has such a strange little bark, I think most people thought it was a cell phone ring. hehe. I tried to locate for you the website I found where you enter the name of your location and it gives dog friendly businesses. Here is one. Pet-Friendly Search By Route


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's an article I posted on a thread on here of dog friendly places. Dogs aren't usually allowed in food places. I'd be careful about that if I were you. I'd also invest in a carrier that looks more like a handbag.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/#/forumsite/20601/topics/182386?postid=2284514


----------



## Kyky (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you so much!
I'll watch the sites that you have shown me
Will the restaurants patio be heated in winter?
What about the weather and temperature in December and January in California , Arizona , Utah and Nevada ?


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

I live in So Cali. most restaurants that serve on their patios tend to do so year round weather permitting. All Starbucks that have a patio are pet permitting. None of the fast food places allow animals that are not service dogs. If you ride public transportation you must have the baby in a carrier so since you have one that won't be an issue. If the driver tries to put up a fuss (which most won't) just tell them it is your service dog & that should be the end of it. If you find someplace you want to eat that doesn't have something posted ask outdoor dining usually will allow pets.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't eat fast food. But I do eat Potbelly's, Panera, Chipolte, those are more casual dining. I have sat outdoors with my dogs at each of these establishments with no problems. That's just to give you a few more ideas of potentially okay places.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

You cannot take your dog into stores with you, nor into restaurants. In california and arizona you should not have any trouble finding outdoor patios, however the other states will be cold by then, and you will need to leave her in the car.

Motherdear, that is ILLEGAL. DO NOT tell businesses your dog is a service dog.


----------



## Kyky (Sep 13, 2015)

How does the veterinarian in u.s.a?
If my dog is not well cantare I go directly to the vet? 
Do I need a health insurance for my dog, like the insurance for people?


----------



## Kyky (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry but I have another question... What about dogs in car? Where can my Gaia sit?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Do you have a car seat or carrier? You could use either.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I like to use my carrier


----------



## Kyky (Sep 13, 2015)

Ok thanks I will use the carrier (I have to buy a good carrier that is ok for the airplane too)
What about the vet?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I travel a ton with my three...car and plane. I have not needed a vet but when I arrive at a destination I always Google to find a good vet if needed. There are also many ER vets in most cities and would be available in an emergency. 
Your carrier should be able to be attached by seatbelt, preferably in the back seat. Most cars here have airbags, they could easily be fatal to a pet if deployed in an accident.
We never sneak our dogs in anyplace. We have found many places that are dog friendly. 
This is also something else you can google. 
Most restaurants with outside seating allow dogs. Pet stores, Lowes, Home Depot, Orvis, Cabelas and most sporting goods store are happy to see your pups. 
The best carrier that we found to fly with is the brand "Sturdi bag". It can easily slide under airline seats as the top has a band that is flexible. Make sure which ever one you use is accepted by the airlines that you will be traveling on. I used an extra purse like carrier as my carry on stuffed with doggie extras for trave...treats, wet wipes, food, water, pee pads, blankets, toys , collapsible bowls, etc. have fun!!


----------



## Kyky (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for all the information you gave me. The carrier you told me is no good for us, the airline (Lufthansa) wants it lower. However I will try something similar. I'm glad to know that in many places I can take with me Gaia, here in Italy is all much easier, even in restaurants. 
What are the "ER" vets?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kyky said:


> Thank you so much for all the information you gave me. The carrier you told me is no good for us, the airline (Lufthansa) wants it lower. However I will try something similar. I'm glad to know that in many places I can take with me Gaia, here in Italy is all much easier, even in restaurants.
> What are the "ER" vets?


An ER is an Emergency Room vet. They are pretty standard and Neccessary if you have an emergency and are traveling. You don't need to have insurance business but you will be required to pay up front. They are very expensive, I have needed to use them 2 times. 
I think you will have a great time, we have never regretted any travel with our dogs, it just adds to the fun. 
We find more and more restaurants that allow dogs outside....also shopping. You would be surprised how many stores welcome you in. The higher end the boutiques and shopping the more you will see dogs allowed!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought the airlines carrier. Then there was no way they could stop you and tell you it didn't fit! I had a ferret carrier for other times. I just looped the seatbelt through the handle in the car, after I got off the plane. I traveled almost 1000 miles with this arrangement. Dogs did great. (someone told me about ferret carriers. The chi's fit quite nicely, and they LOVE them. I have them for beds as the dogs prefer them to beds!)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I posted on here a pet sale that has airline approved carriers


----------



## Kyky (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help!!!! 
My fear is just that there are problems for the measures when arriving at the airport. 
Lufthansa writes on his website '' A dog or cat may be Transported into the cabin in your own carrier box (maximum dimensions: 55 x 40 x 23 cm, watertight, bite proof). Maximum weight of animal + box: 8 kg. '' 
If I be able I will put photos of carriers that I find in Italy and that I think are going well


----------



## Kyky (Sep 13, 2015)

This is my favorite carrier
http://www.trixie.it/productimg/hu_38601.jpg
TRIXIE - Cane In viaggio/ Friends on tour Borse Borsa di trasporto per aereo Wings


----------



## Kyky (Sep 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> An ER is an Emergency Room vet. They are pretty standard and Neccessary if you have an emergency


Thank you


----------



## EpochNia (Nov 22, 2013)

Caio.

Abbiamo abitato in Italia per tre anni fino l'ultimo anno. Era piu semplice prendere i nostri bambini chihuahuas dovunque per certo. In Roma ma anche in Scandriglia, un piccolo comune frazione. Abbiamo mangiato quasi sempre negli stessi ristoranti e i proprietari hanno amato vederli. Mai avuto problemi . Lolli è venuta con noi sui treni per ore ogni giorno senza problemi. non qua negli Stati Uniti. Stiamo adesso in Florida, non in California. Sembra lo stesso ovunque quando abbiamo visitato. Wal mart può essere un negozio che limita di meno ma meglio chiedere prima. Mi manca Italia per questo soprattutto. Mi piacerebbe aiutarti di più; abbiamo portato i nostri cani ail parco di cani caminare o per le vie del centro. Puoi fare lo stesso con i tuoi cani (i cani di piccola taglia sono preferiti quasi ovunque). 

Abbiamo viaggaiato con Al'Italia ma abbiamo considerato anche Lufthansa. Entrambe sono rigide nelle loro regole ma alla fina tutto è andato bene tenendo il cane sotto la sedia. Non ti preocuparre. Abbiamo usato un trasportino morbido delle stesse dimensioni presenti 
sul loro sito.

Ti invio questo link Dog Friendly Restaurants Worldwide. Penso che potrà esserti utile nel pianificare il tuo viaggio; non esitare a chiedere se hai dubbi cercherò di aiutarti. Buon viaggio!


----------



## Kyky (Sep 13, 2015)

Ciao!
Grazie per la tua risposta. In Italia è molto più facile la vita con i cani. 
Tra tre settimane partiremo e ho cercato di organizzare bene la vacanza, speriamo vada tutto bene. Che documenti hai fatto per il tuo cane quando sei partita dall'Italia?


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

As a service dog owner I have to tell you that it is highly illegal to pass a pet dog off as a service dog. The consequences are not pleasant. Besides being a federal crime you will get a huge fine after you try to fight your losing battle in court. Service dogs must be able to mitigate your disability. Something a pet dog cannot do. So you will be unable to provide proof in court. I can thing of better ways to spend my vacation and my money. As long as a place is not serving food I doubt if a well behaved dog would be a problem. I find it unfair that my other dogs, who are all extremely well behaved, can't also go places with me. They are cleaner than most people and certainly better behaved than the average child. Ridiculous as it is the rules are the rules. Can't do much about it. On another note.....traveling in the mid-west is nicer than the east coast. The people are friendlier and more willing to help you. Make sure you go to the Navaho indian reservation in either Nevada or New Mexico. And Four Corners, the only place in the U.S. where four states touch. The petrified forest is interesting as is the pink sand dunes. Maybe there is someone here who lives in those areas who can direct to the interesting and often not well advertised things to do and places to see. When I used to travel I went to the usual tourist places but had more fun going to the lesser known places. You can also contact the Chamber of Commerce in most cities and they will send you a load of information about their city.


----------

